# مساعدة في ترجمة كتاب هندسي من اللغة الروسي الى اللغة الفلرنسية



## LiNvIsIbLeMaN (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
كيفكم اخواني ان شاء الله كلكم تمام
المهم يا احبائي عندي كتابين من علوم الهندسة الميكانيكية لكن للأسف واحد باللغة الروسية و الأخر لا اعرف باي لغة ربما الألمانية و هم من صيغة بي دي ايف و انا عاوزهم باللغة الفرنسية فيا ترى هل اجد حلا لمشكلتي هده


----------

